# New knives for a "Gray Man."



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've been buying (and studying) knives. They are well made and a great value. Since they are easier to carry and service, I considered their use is aiding a "Gray Man."

One thing I probably couldn't do would be to wear my regular rags and attempt to run road blocks. My hair is shorter and grayer, so that part of the disguise is covered.

However, I bought a 3-inch Kimber UC2, because with a Bianchi holster, and shirt with the tails out, the pistol disappears. Heck, they even make shirts now that are designed to be worn with the tails out.

Blue jeans are everywhere, and with civilian shoes I look like any other guy shopping at Sears. However, in places like New York City you can be hassled by the police if they see a clip on front right jeans pocket. A standard pocketknife can buy you a felony concealed carry beef.

(See "Knives Illustrated" Mar/Apr 209--Vol. 33 Page 12 entitled "Stay the Course")

These four knives are the ones I've settled on. They all can be opened with one hand, be that spring, flipper tab or assisted opening. The fourth one, a "No Time Off," has an IKBS pivot bearing and opens in any position.

The blades on these knives range from 2.7 inches to 3-inches. They can be secreted anywhere. Now all we have to do is to learn how to walk confidently through crowds as if nothing is happening.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I mentioned getting caught in New York City with a knife clipped to your jeans. I also found a treatise on this very thing in the Mar/Apr "Knives Illustrated" magazine, with a story on Page 12. If you think just walking around in New York City as a tourist protects you, read the article.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I mentioned getting caught in New York City with a knife clipped to your jeans. I also found a treatise on this very thing in the Mar/Apr "Knives Illustrated" magazine, with a story on Page 12. If you think just walking around in New York City as a tourist protects you, read the article.


My wife wants to visit NY, my response was "have fun" there is nothing in NY or Chicago I need to see. This also applies to Houston, L.A., Detroit, and pretty much anything North of SC on the East Coast.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@jimb1972*, I wouldn't go to those places either. For one, if a prepper should always be vigilant and prepared, why would he go someplace and disarm himself? And I have a sneaking suspicion that the local New York people can smell an unarmed tourist with a pocket full of "vacation Benjamins" quite easily.

Heck, I don't like to go farther into Madison than the east-side. Yeah, I know the east-side has changed since they took that picture of my avatar. But old habits die hard.

Oh, and for your pleasure, I just finished polishing that Sicilian switchblade.


----------

